
First stable version of Libmill – Go-style concurrency in C - rumcajz
https://gist.githubusercontent.com/sustrik/944295a5a8c4037e0c1a/raw/42df7251afa2b963fffe78de1f069a3938a0751c/gistfile1.txt
======
2bluesc
Worth mentioning that this is by Martin Sustrik of ZeroMQ fame.

